# My rainbow baby is here! <3



## SY92

Due to a very quick on set of pre Eclampsia,
Our beautiful girl arrived 2 weeks early via a VERY positive induction (It was completely night and day VS my first daughter’s induction 8 years ago - second daughter, was spontaneous labour)

anyway on the 13/03 at 38weeks
I was taken to labour ward at 7pm & my waters were broken at 7:30
Contractions started but were very sporadic and up varied in strength & length, a small amount of synto was prescribed, due to having an EMCS with my first after failed induction, drip was started around 10/11pm & I was 2-3cm ..
I was checked around 2:15am & was 4cm
Got Checked again 3:30am I was 6cm & very quickly after that I began spontaneously pushing arouns 4:20am & our beautiful girl was born on 14/03 at 4:46am weighing 6lbs 4oz with just gas & air :)
such an incredible, positive experience and our baby girl is now 12 days old <3
We are all on cloud 9 & basking in the newborn bliss!

* Peyton Elizabeth *​


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! She's beautiful! ❤️


----------



## sadeyedlady

Congrats she is just beautiful. And her hair is amazing!


----------



## SY92

Thank you ladies, I hope you’re well <3 x


----------



## Deethehippy

Ooohhh! Congratulations, she is absolutely adorable! :headspin:<3
I hope you are recovering from the birth well.


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> Ooohhh! Congratulations, she is absolutely adorable! :headspin:<3
> I hope you are recovering from the birth well.

Thank you Dee!
I am doing great, trying to shift a kidney infection but other than that, all good <3
I Hope you’re well hun! xo


----------



## SY92

<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww she's beautiful hon congratulations and well done you with just the gas and air. 
So happy this induction went so well. 

I will be getting induced with this one at 37 weeks due to being high risk and I've had a liver transplant so never aloud to go to the end.
They want to induce me at 37 weeks like they did with my son so at 17 weeks I will be half way through my pregnancy only 3 weeks away. 

So glad she is healthy hon. 
She is adorable.


----------



## SY92

@Suggerhoney 
Aww Thanks so much hun, still cloud 9!
Can’t believe shes here & has been in my arms for two whole weeks already.
Im Finally holding my precious rainbow !
I swear I wanna cry with sheer happiness & nerves everytime I look at her little face <3 

aw thats good hun!
It will be your little ones arrival before ya know it and you’ll be smothering them in smooches hehe <3
So buzzing for you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

So happy for you! :)


----------



## SY92

@Bevziibubble 
Thankyou so much hun! <3
I Hope you’re well!
xo


----------



## Babybump87

Congratulations !! She’s beautiful ! Hope your ok too sounds like a really positive and quick induction ! 

Amazing that all your girls were born on the 14th of the month too with two sharing a birthday . 
Enjoy the baby bliss x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations xx


----------



## SY92

Aww Thank you all very much!
Im still in awe at how amazing my birth experience with her was & how quick it happened. Im still trying to piece it together but if all labour & births were like that, Id do it over & over haha!

little rainbow is now 4 weeks old & now upto 7lbs 1oz, so she is still on the dainty side but she is absolutely healthy and thriving!

I hope everyone is doing well in these crazy times.
xo xo


----------



## SY92

A little picture update <3 

4 weeks old :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

Awww she’s so beautiful ! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

so cute and tiny! :cloud9:


----------



## stw93

So Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## SY92

Thankyou ladies!

so in love with her xo


----------



## CC94

Congratulations :flow:


----------



## Groovychick

Absolutely beautiful, congratulations! :)


----------



## SY92

*A little picture update of Sweet P  

She will be 5 months old on the 14th of Aug  

we hope everyone is doing well xo*


----------



## Deethehippy

She is so beautiful! Lovely to see the update :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## SY92

Deethehippy said:


> She is so beautiful! Lovely to see the update :)

thank you Dee! Shes such a little darling.. so blessed xo 

Hows things going with you <3 x


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> Beautiful! :cloud9:

hehe thankyou. Shes so funny getting lol <3
I Hope you’re well xo


----------



## Bevziibubble

SY92 said:


> hehe thankyou. Shes so funny getting lol <3
> I Hope you’re well xo

 Aww! <3 
I'm good thanks :)


----------

